# Ontario's only turtle hospital (video!)



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/news/transportation/article/1064100--video-hospital-struggles-to-help-ontario-s-endangered-turtles?bn=1


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love those people. I if my memory is correct I have seen them at the reptile shows before. One of the first and only places I have been able to see some of our rare and natural turtles. They have always been super friendly and helpful with info


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I liked the advice on how to pick up a snapping turtle.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, some good news: the article about the turtle hospital prompted a bank to donate $30,000 to the turtle rescue.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That's fantastic!


----------

